# Polaroid TLX-04243B looking for SM access



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how to access the SM on a Polaroid TLX-04243B? A friend of mine just literally found a working model on the side of the street. It only has one dead hdmi. I'd like to help him set WB for it but controls are not in the user menu.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How old is the set? It may not have anything in the service menu either.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mechman said:


> How old is the set? It may not have anything in the service menu either.


Was actually looking for diag stuff. He literally found it on the side of the road and was going to make a project out of it. Über geek


----------

